# $99 lifetime



## gren25 (Jun 1, 2010)

I just got an email for the $99 lifetime on my tivohd should I bite btw I'm on TWC and pretty happy with them and the hd they offer


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Yes, I would definitely take the offer. Continue to use the TiVoHD if you are happy with it. I wish I could get that offer on my unsubscribed TiVoHD.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

There is a thread on this offer already:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=475081


----------



## gren25 (Jun 1, 2010)

mines not subscribed so theres hope


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I think thats what I'll have to do is cancel mine and wait for the email to come.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I had called a couple of months ago to request this great deal and then yesterday sent an email request. The answer for me both times was I don't qualify, I did get an email response quickly, and will just continue to use it unsubscribed which is a pretty good deal.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I had called a couple of months ago to request this great deal and then yesterday sent an email request. The answer for me both times was I don't qualify, I did get an email response quickly, and will just continue to use it unsubscribed which is a pretty good deal.


Did they give any indication of why you don't qualify and what it the qualifications actually are?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

unitron said:


> Did they give any indication of why you don't qualify and what it the qualifications actually are?


I can't think of any reason why I can't just post a copy of the letter I received.



> Hello Chris,
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to explain your options for activating your TiVo HD.
> 
> ...


That isn't the same response I got when the $99 lifetime request was refused during a phone call I made a couple of months ago but in both cases I didn't meet the necessary criteria, even if that criteria changed some. I am not complaining, if I don't qualify, I don't qualify and I can think of no reason why I should get that deal but it didn't hurt to ask, twice. I don't really need three subscribed TiVoHDs but at $99 lifetime price, I would sure use a third one.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I can't think of any reason why I can't just post a copy of the letter I received.
> 
> That isn't the same response I got when the $99 lifetime request was refused during a phone call I made a couple of months ago but in both cases I didn't meet the necessary criteria, even if that criteria changed some. I am not complaining, if I don't qualify, I don't qualify and I can think of no reason why I should get that deal but it didn't hurt to ask, twice. I don't really need three subscribed TiVoHDs but at $99 lifetime price, I would sure use a third one.


The $99 Lifetime for HDs that were on a 3 year plan purchased when Lifetime wasn't availible came along several months ago, but a different $99 Lifetime offer seems to exist as well. It first came up with people who got a Premiere and wanted to cancel their monthly HD, but seemed to spread to other HD owners who didn't ever buy a Premiere, and now it seems some S2 owner's are getting the deal as well, but there doesn't seem to be anywhere that it's plainly spelled out exactly who does and doesn't qualify and why.

I think it's limited to people with more than one TiVo who try to cancel one of them, but I'm not sure.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

just talked to Tivo. She said that if I bought lifetime for a Premiere, then I could get lifetime for any lower level box for $99. But only one box at that price. 
But if I was using satellite, I could buy $99 lifetime for more than one box(must be a Series 2 box I think though. So it will work with satellite.)They didn't say how many $99 boxes I could lifetime. I don't know how they know that you are using it for satellite. Maybe cuz they see your lifetimed box on your account shows a lineup for satellite?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

replaytv said:


> just talked to Tivo. She said that if I bought lifetime for a Premiere, then I could get lifetime for any lower level box for $99. But only one box at that price.
> But if I was using satellite, I could buy $99 lifetime for more than one box(must be a Series 2 box I think though. So it will work with satellite.)They didn't say how many $99 boxes I could lifetime. I don't know how they know that you are using it for satellite. Maybe cuz they see your lifetimed box on your account shows a lineup for satellite?


I wouldn't believe a word of it, it sounds too much like she's confused lifetime at $99 on an older box after lifetiming a Premiere with getting the MSD rate on lifetime for the older box, and I wouldn't be surprised if she meant the lifetime subs on DirecTiVos, which is apparently a different and very confused and confusing deal.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

replaytv said:


> just talked to Tivo. She said that if I bought lifetime for a Premiere, then I could get lifetime for any lower level box for $99. But only one box at that price.
> But if I was using satellite, I could buy $99 lifetime for more than one box(must be a Series 2 box I think though. So it will work with satellite.)They didn't say how many $99 boxes I could lifetime. I don't know how they know that you are using it for satellite. Maybe cuz they see your lifetimed box on your account shows a lineup for satellite?


You were being screwed..when i called to cancel my TiVo HD i was offered 99 lifetime. I also have a Premiere that is just 1 year old the 16th of next month that is paid yearly. My TiVo HD was also paid yearly..not monthly and was my primary TiVo and was 129.per year, the 99 lifetime offer was a no brainer..wasnt gonna cancel either way


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

unitron said:


> I wouldn't believe a word of it, it sounds too much like she's confused lifetime at $99 on an older box after lifetiming a Premiere with getting the MSD rate on lifetime for the older box, and I wouldn't be surprised if she meant the lifetime subs on DirecTiVos, which is apparently a different and very confused and confusing deal.


She did seem kinda confused, and was surprised how long she put me on hold. 
I am not paying for any subscriptions now, so can't threaten to quit paying. I am using all lifetime or evaluation Tivos.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I have always paid monthly on my S3, and after activating a new Premiere and calling to cancel that S3, I was told to wait and see what he can do, and he informed me that because I had that box a "longtime" as a customer (I really haven't had the S3 all that long, really) that I qualified for the $99 lifetime on the S3.

I had called two weeks earlier to cancel that S3 (no new Premiere activation), and they didn't move offer me anything until I asked if they could do something for me, and the best they said was the $6.95 rate. I asked about the $99 lifetime, but he said I didn't qualify.

So, yeah, it seems there are a number of scenarios TiVo will allow the $99 lifetime, but it's a hard time figuring out ALL those instances in which one qualifies. For me, it really was the new Premiere.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Series3Sub said:


> I have always paid monthly on my S3, and after activating a new Premiere and calling to cancel that S3, I was told to wait and see what he can do, and he informed me that because I had that box a "longtime" as a customer (I really haven't had the S3 all that long, really) that I qualified for the $99 lifetime on the S3.
> 
> I had called two weeks earlier to cancel that S3 (no new Premiere activation), and they didn't move offer me anything until I asked if they could do something for me, and the best they said was the $6.95 rate. I asked about the $99 lifetime, but he said I didn't qualify.
> 
> So, yeah, it seems there are a number of scenarios TiVo will allow the $99 lifetime, but it's a hard time figuring out ALL those instances in which one qualifies. For me, it really was the new Premiere.


Hmmm.... I just sent them an e-mail saying I am considering dropping my S3 that I've had for 5 years now and asking if they had any offers that would justify me keeping it.

We'll see what they say back... I love my S3, but my S1 died and as a result I don't get the discounted MSD rate that I used to get and it's making it harder and harder for me to justify keeping it.

I don't want a premiere though... I want a premiere elite. But the elite is still a little too pricey without more details on the streaming only boxes.

So this is a legitimate threat from me... I've been a tivo owner since 2002... it seems like I should be an ideal candidate for a $99 lifetime offer.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

A $99 lifetime subscription on an S2 should be a no brainer for Tivo, since you can buy a used S2 with lifetime service on-line for that price if you search.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

shwru980r said:


> A $99 lifetime subscription on an S2 should be a no brainer for Tivo, since you can buy a used S2 with lifetime service on-line for that price if you search.


They are just doing it to keep you as a customer in hopes you will upgrade eventually. There are very little revenue opportunities for TiVo on the S2 platform. In an ideal world, they want everyone on the Premiere platform as soon as possible.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Grakthis said:


> So this is a legitimate threat from me... .


Do it or dont! Pick up the phone and cancel, why toy with emails. If they offer you lifetime change your mind if they dont enjoy whatever you think might be better than TiVo..._legitimate threat_, spare me the drama!


----------



## Saberj (Sep 29, 2006)

I got a Tivo Premiere in July of 2009 for free (two-year contract). I contacted them a couple weeks back and asked if there would be a way to get a Premiere Elite for my wife for Christmas. They said I could just have the remainder of my contract transferred to a new box if I wanted to. So I went ahead and picked up the Elite. I'm hoping I'll get some sort of deal for the old Premiere. Because if not, it doesn't look like it has much of a resale value. Plus it would have to be good to warrant the extra Cable Card fee. Otherwise I'll probably just closet it. 

Currently my Premiere is set to go to $12.95 in July of next year. I wonder if that will stay when I transfer to the elite?


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Saberj said:


> I got a Tivo Premiere in July of 2009 for free (two-year contract). I contacted them a couple weeks back and asked if there would be a way to get a Premiere Elite for my wife for Christmas. They said I could just have the remainder of my contract transferred to a new box if I wanted to. So I went ahead and picked up the Elite. I'm hoping I'll get some sort of deal for the old Premiere. Because if not, it doesn't look like it has much of a resale value. Plus it would have to be good to warrant the extra Cable Card fee. Otherwise I'll probably just closet it.
> 
> Currently my Premiere is set to go to $12.95 in July of next year. I wonder if that will stay when I transfer to the elite?


By transfering the service wouldnt the Elite become your primary TiVo, making the Premiere eligable for a MSD?


----------



## Saberj (Sep 29, 2006)

Joe01880 said:


> By transfering the service wouldnt the Elite become your primary TiVo, making the Premiere eligable for a MSD?


That's what I would assume, yeah. But as far as I'm aware, that just makes me eligible for a $100 discount on the Lifetime. Even the monthly for that is like $15 a month now.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Grakthis said:


> Hmmm.... I just sent them an e-mail saying I am considering dropping my S3 that I've had for 5 years now and asking if they had any offers that would justify me keeping it.
> 
> We'll see what they say back... I love my S3, but my S1 died and as a result I don't get the discounted MSD rate that I used to get and it's making it harder and harder for me to justify keeping it.
> 
> ...


Which model S1, and was it lifetimed?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Saberj said:


> I got a Tivo Premiere in July of 2009 for free (two-year contract). I contacted them a couple weeks back and asked if there would be a way to get a Premiere Elite for my wife for Christmas. They said I could just have the remainder of my contract transferred to a new box if I wanted to. So I went ahead and picked up the Elite. I'm hoping I'll get some sort of deal for the old Premiere. Because if not, it doesn't look like it has much of a resale value. Plus it would have to be good to warrant the extra Cable Card fee. Otherwise I'll probably just closet it.
> 
> Currently my Premiere is set to go to $12.95 in July of next year. I wonder if that will stay when I transfer to the elite?


July of 2009?

I thought the Premiere didn't hit the market until early 2010?

How much was that 2 year contract?


----------



## travisc77 (May 26, 2005)

Series3Sub said:


> I have always paid monthly on my S3, and after activating a new Premiere and calling to cancel that S3, I was told to wait and see what he can do, and he informed me that because I had that box a "longtime" as a customer (I really haven't had the S3 all that long, really) that I qualified for the $99 lifetime on the S3.
> 
> I had called two weeks earlier to cancel that S3 (no new Premiere activation), and they didn't move offer me anything until I asked if they could do something for me, and the best they said was the $6.95 rate. I asked about the $99 lifetime, but he said I didn't qualify.
> 
> So, yeah, it seems there are a number of scenarios TiVo will allow the $99 lifetime, but it's a hard time figuring out ALL those instances in which one qualifies. For me, it really was the new Premiere.


Bunch of ways to get the $99, my scenario was for every Premiere I put on Lifetime for $399, I could get one of my S3's for $99. So I put 2 Premiere's on LT for $399 each and the other 2 S3's for $99 each. A bit steep, but I at least figure they are worth something now. As opposed to $36.80 month combined and no resale value.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

unitron said:


> Which model S1, and was it lifetimed?


A TiVo branded S1, and yes it was.

Edit: You know, now that I think about it.... I think it was an S2. it had the USB ports and I was able to hook it up to Ethernet using an external linksys usb adapter in like 2003ish.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Grakthis said:


> A TiVo branded S1, and yes it was.
> 
> Edit: You know, now that I think about it.... I think it was an S2. it had the USB ports and I was able to hook it up to Ethernet using an external linksys usb adapter in like 2003ish.


An S1 would be a Philips or Sony, and wouldn't have a USB port.

So it was an S2. That long ago, probably a 130 or 140 or 230 or 240 (black front).

The 540, with the "nightlight" had a silvery front.

The 649 had a silver front with a black insert, but you'd remember it because it had 2 tuners and a built in Ethernet port.

If you haven't disposed of it, it's either repairable or the chip that contains the TiVo Service Number to which the lifetime subsription is tied can be moved to a motherboard out of another of the same model, which you could probably pick up cheap.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

unitron said:


> An S1 would be a Philips or Sony, and wouldn't have a USB port.
> 
> So it was an S2. That long ago, probably a 130 or 140 or 230 or 240 (black front).
> 
> ...


It's a single tuner. Gray all over. 2 lights? Might be 4.

Looks like this:










I don't really have any use for it at this point even if it was repaired because my local cable co went 100% digital and renting a cable box just to have an SD tivo doesn't hardly seem worth it.

The only value it has is the attached lifetime sub and even that's not worth much without the ability to transfer it to a premiere.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Grakthis said:


> It's a single tuner. Gray all over. 2 lights? Might be 4.
> 
> Looks like this:
> 
> ...


The lifetime sub has value as a way to get the Multi-Set Discount.

It doesn't have to actually tune any channels as long as it can connect to Tivo's servers so that it stays on their records as being in use.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

unitron said:


> The lifetime sub has value as a way to get the Multi-Set Discount.
> 
> It doesn't have to actually tune any channels as long as it can connect to Tivo's servers so that it stays on their records as being in use.


Yeah... I wish I had taken the time to try to repair it before my 6 dollar a month sub vanished.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, so, the rep said the only lifetime offer I have is for 499 :wacko:

That totally makes sense. Let me spend 500 dollars for lifetime on hardware that's 5 years old and no longer gets new features...

I sent back a response letting him know that wasn't acceptable. He's going to piss me off enough that I'm going to drop my service.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Grakthis said:


> Yeah, so, the rep said the only lifetime offer I have is for 499 :wacko:
> 
> That totally makes sense. Let me spend 500 dollars for lifetime on hardware that's 5 years old and no longer gets new features...
> 
> I sent back a response letting him know that wasn't acceptable. He's going to piss me off enough that I'm going to drop my service.


Better yet, let's fix that S2 and make them service it for free.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

Think I can get $99 lifetime on my TivoHD? (currently $6.95/month)

I did add lifetime to a Premiere last January, and also have a lifetime S2ST (since 2003) & lifetime TivoHD XL on my account.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

shwru980r said:


> A $99 lifetime subscription on an S2 should be a no brainer for Tivo, since you can buy a used S2 with lifetime service on-line for that price if you search.


That is true for a single tuner Series 2. Series 2 Dual tuners go for $190-$300 if they have lifetime.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ncbill said:


> Think I can get $99 lifetime on my TivoHD? (currently $6.95/month)
> 
> I did add lifetime to a Premiere last January, and also have a lifetime S2ST (since 2003) & lifetime TivoHD XL on my account.


Call up and tell them you're thinking of cancelling it and see what they offer. I'd say you've probably got a pretty good chance.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

replaytv said:


> That is true for a single tuner Series 2. Series 2 Dual tuners go for $190-$300 if they have lifetime.


I wonder how many of the dual tuner S2's are selling that for that much because people don't realize the limitations on the use of both tuners.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

What limitations are there on the DT tuners?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

A guy here in town said that he would sell me a DT for $40 and I could call Tivo and they would upgrade it to lifetime for $99. But I am leery of doing that. I am afraid that when I called Tivo they wouldn't give to me for $99. I wrote him to go ahead and buy the $99 lifetime and I would pay him for it. I haven't heard from him.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Forget that guy. Obviously trying to take advantage. He is the one who would have to call TiVo for the lifetime offer.

But $40 for a S2 dual tuner? If it is a working unit with a good hard drive, I would think that's a good price for someone who might need some spare parts.


----------



## Saberj (Sep 29, 2006)

unitron said:


> July of 2009?
> 
> I thought the Premiere didn't hit the market until early 2010?
> 
> How much was that 2 year contract?


July 2010, sorry. If it was 2009, it wouldn't be an issue, because that's over 2 years already. 

$20 a month, with the Premiere completely free. It was an "eh" kind of deal at the time, but now that the box is $200 cheaper, it's not nearly as good.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Would be good strategy for tivo to offer 99 life to customers getting rid of monthly's the customer can increase value far more than the 99 for sale. Or offer it for sale eligible for 99 either way tivo gets 99, and the odds of a monthly series 2 selling on ebay becoming a monthly for buyer I'm sure is very slim.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

replaytv said:


> What limitations are there on the DT tuners?


For me I can only use a one of the tuners with the digital box Comcast provides for free.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

replaytv said:


> A guy here in town said that he would sell me a DT for $40 and I could call Tivo and they would upgrade it to lifetime for $99. But I am leery of doing that. I am afraid that when I called Tivo they wouldn't give to me for $99. I wrote him to go ahead and buy the $99 lifetime and I would pay him for it. I haven't heard from him.


I've seen that offer more than once on various Craigslist sites and wondered what the deal was.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

unitron said:


> I've seen that offer more than once on various Craigslist sites and wondered what the deal was.


I've seen several on ebay recently, one guy had reference # to call and check.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Grakthis said:


> Yeah, so, the rep said the only lifetime offer I have is for 499 :wacko:
> 
> That totally makes sense. Let me spend 500 dollars for lifetime on hardware that's 5 years old and no longer gets new features...
> 
> I sent back a response letting him know that wasn't acceptable. He's going to piss me off enough that I'm going to drop my service.


Ok, so, I pressed him on this and he said that they can't offer any special deals over e-mail. The only offers they can make over e-mail are the ones I see online. This is apparently policy.

So, what he said in a not to subtle way is "call and see.. maybe they can do it?"


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Grakthis said:


> Ok, so, I pressed him on this and he said that they can't offer any special deals over e-mail. The only offers they can make over e-mail are the ones I see online. This is apparently policy.
> 
> So, what he said in a not to subtle way is "call and see.. maybe they can do it?"


Call them up and make noises about cancelling the current subscription. That's what's done it for the people who've gotten this deal so far.


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

I canceled my Tivo HD yearly plan over the phone, and they didn't offer me anything. If they send me an e-mail later on, I might consider buying it.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

You think if I say I will stop using my Lifetimed TiVos, I could get a $99 deal on a Premier I have collecting dust for a year.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

wackymann said:


> I canceled my Tivo HD yearly plan over the phone, and they didn't offer me anything. If they send me an e-mail later on, I might consider buying it.


Did you cancel the yearly in order to go month to month or in order to stop using and paying on the HD altogether?


----------



## gamerguy-n-TX (Dec 18, 2009)

Grakthis said:


> Ok, so, I pressed him on this and he said that they can't offer any special deals over e-mail. The only offers they can make over e-mail are the ones I see online. This is apparently policy.
> 
> So, what he said in a not to subtle way is "call and see.. maybe they can do it?"


My $99 lifetime offer came to my Inbox at the end of October. It's a S2 DT that I canceled at the end of April. I've got no active TIVOs on my account at the moment. Offer "expires" 12/31/11.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

gamerguy-n-TX said:


> My $99 lifetime offer came to my Inbox at the end of October. It's a S2 DT that I canceled at the end of April. I've got no active TIVOs on my account at the moment. Offer "expires" 12/31/11.


Is it transferable? I would love to use it...


----------



## inahaz (Feb 22, 2008)

I have been watching this thread for awhile and appreciate the advice given.

Yesterday, I bought an Elite at BB. I also have 2 THD's currently on annual service plans expiring in March. I did get the 399 multi unit lifetime on the elite. I told the TiVo rep I had a few months left, but would be retiring one of the THD's. 

He did not counter with the 99 offer, but in fairness, I did not mention it or ask what he could do. He merely suggested to call back in March to cancel before anything is automatically renewed.

What are my chances of getting both remaining THDs lifetimed for 99? (based on stories previously, I think I can get one... But will ask for the second. ) Do I have a shot?


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

absolutely!


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

inahaz said:


> What are my chances of getting both remaining THDs lifetimed for 99? (based on stories previously, I think I can get one... But will ask for the second. ) Do I have a shot?


From my experience, it just depends on who answers the phone. Too bad you can't hit 3 for cool rep or 2 for *******...


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

inahaz said:


> He merely suggested to call back in March to cancel before anything is automatically renewed.


They hope you forget to call back so they can bill you for another year. You don't have to wait for the last month of the contract to cancel. Call back anytime at your convenience and ask for the $99 lifetime service on both Tivos.


----------



## billy in slo (Oct 19, 2005)

I just called and changed my S3 HD to P.L.T. for 99~and bought a Premier for 79~ which allowed my to change my other S3 to P.L.T. for 99~. The premier is at 14.95/mo. first mo. free but I don't even need to keep it if I don't want to pay monthly.
I was paying 99~/yr. x 2 for the S3's.
Am I missing something or did I just get a good deal?


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

I would appreciate any suggestions before I call TiVo.

I have a full-priced lifetime 540S2 and a TiVoHD that *was* month-to-month at $7. This month, the TiVoHD service was billed at $13. I think this is because the 540S2 got mistakenly switched off back in May. (Looks like our cleaning service unplugged a power strip in order to plug in a vacuum.) We don't use that TiVo right now, so we didn't notice it wasn't calling home until the higher bill hit my Visa activity.

I was thinking of replacing the TiVoHD with a Premiere. (I have a free one - sitting on a shelf - that came with a TV.) Frankly, I'd be happy to pay $400 to lifetime the new Premiere and give TiVo $100 to lifetime the TiVoHD. From the comments here, that should be doable. Is there anything I should be referencing when calling in?

Thanks for your attention; sorry for the length.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

SMWinnie said:


> I would appreciate any suggestions before I call TiVo.
> 
> I have a full-priced lifetime 540S2 and a TiVoHD that *was* month-to-month at $7. This month, the TiVoHD service was billed at $13. I think this is because the 540S2 got mistakenly switched off back in May. (Looks like our cleaning service unplugged a power strip in order to plug in a vacuum.) We don't use that TiVo right now, so we didn't notice it wasn't calling home until the higher bill hit my Visa activity.
> 
> ...


I think you need to connect the lifetime box so Tivo can see it to get the discounts.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

billy in slo said:


> I just called and changed my S3 HD to P.L.T. for 99~and bought a Premier for 79~ which allowed my to change my other S3 to P.L.T. for 99~. The premier is at 14.95/mo. first mo. free but I don't even need to keep it if I don't want to pay monthly.
> I was paying 99~/yr. x 2 for the S3's.
> Am I missing something or did I just get a good deal?


I think you did get a good deal. 
I have been trying to get them to let me get lifetime for 3 Series 2 DT boxes for $99 for a couple of months. But they say 'no'. I think they would say 'yes' if I had a lifetime Premiere, or if I was paying a monthly fee for the Series 2 boxes and was threatening to quit paying the monthly fee.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Is there still any resale value above $99 for a S2 DT with lifetime?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Four of them sold on ebay recently, one for $255 and one for $288, one for $86 and one for $389.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

SnakeEyes said:


> Is there still any resale value above $99 for a S2 DT with lifetime?


Yes, S2 DTs sell very well. Put it on here or on ebay for $220 or so for 'buy it now'.


----------



## inahaz (Feb 22, 2008)

inahaz said:


> I have been watching this thread for awhile and appreciate the advice given.
> 
> Yesterday, I bought an Elite at BB. I also have 2 THD's currently on annual service plans expiring in March. I did get the 399 multi unit lifetime on the elite. I told the TiVo rep I had a few months left, but would be retiring one of the THD's.
> 
> ...


Quick update. I received the automated email today saying my TiVo HDs were going to renew soon... Update credit card, etc. said I could get lifetime at 100 off. I called and requested to cancel one when the term expired. Rep put me on hold, then offered the 99 deal. I said that sounds great but can I get it on both? He agreed. Wasn't much negotiation.


----------

